# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  How to Plant Utricularia Graminifolia (Tropica)

## sammajor

Saw this plant at C328 yesterday. Is this plant suppose to tie to wood/stone? Anyone can advise how to plant.


Many Thanks.

Sam :Smile:

----------


## |squee|

I've never planted this plant but I'm guessing you plant it similar to how you plant glosso, hairgrass, e.tennellus. Meaning seperate them into one or two plantlets and push them into the substrate.

----------


## sammajor

> I've never planted this plant but I'm guessing you plant it similar to how you plant glosso, hairgrass, e.tennellus. Meaning seperate them into one or two plantlets and push them into the substrate.


However, this plant have no root. Can plant direct into the soil?

----------


## Shadow

Just wondering how much did you bought? I saw it was $13 written on the box but not sure $13 for the whole box or just small little container.

----------


## lucasjiang

> However, this plant have no root. Can plant direct into the soil?


Yes, just put the plant in the soil and it will gradually grow more roots. For utricularia graminifolia, i find that splitting it into clumps to plant might be easier than splitting into individual plants. 
This is because the plant has many rather long runners that are quite fragile and will be inevitably broken if you separate the whole clump into too many pieces. Furthermore for utricularia graminifolia, many of the runners are often immature (have not really grown a lot of leaves yet) and hence they might not survive when they are not attached to the parent plant. As such, i would rather not split the pot of plant too much.

----------


## sammajor

> Just wondering how much did you bought? I saw it was $13 written on the box but not sure $13 for the whole box or just small little container.


$13 is just the little container. I didn't buy as too expensive for me.

----------


## sammajor

K


> Just wondering how much did you bought? I saw it was $13 written on the box but not sure $13 for the whole box or just small little container.


$13 is just the little container. I didn't buy as too expensive for me.

----------


## sammajor

> Yes, just put the plant in the soil and it will gradually grow more roots. For utricularia graminifolia, i find that splitting it into clumps to plant might be easier than splitting into individual plants. 
> This is because the plant has many rather long runners that are quite fragile and will be inevitably broken if you separate the whole clump into too many pieces. Furthermore for utricularia graminifolia, many of the runners are often immature (have not really grown a lot of leaves yet) and hence they might not survive when they are not attached to the parent plant. As such, i would rather not split the pot of plant too much.


Many thanks for your information and advise.

----------


## jt1

As mentioned, you can plant into the soil but I have some floating on the surface and doing very well. As such I believe you can also tie onto drift wood or rocks. They propagate by forming runners and the runners sprout single new leaves individually, which makes UG a beautiful leafy foreground plant. Im attaching some pics to show what I mean. Hope it helps.

----------


## sammajor

> As mentioned, you can plant into the soil but I have some floating on the surface and doing very well. As such I believe you can also tie onto drift wood or rocks. They propagate by forming runners and the runners sprout single new leaves individually, which makes UG a beautiful leafy foreground plant. Im attaching some pics to show what I mean. Hope it helps.


Many thanks bro for the informations. May I know what is the lighting requirement?

----------


## jt1

My current light is 22w but it was 11 or 13w before.

----------


## edijutsu

wow it really does look cool. wanna get one for myself soon too!

----------


## AhVy

This is really a nice plant. Anyone knows what ferts to dose? 
I have some emersed.. But growing really slow. 
Thinking of getting more and put it floating in tank. 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## marx

any idea of the ideal co2 level and temperature for this plant to grow? 
just bought two cups from c328 yesterday... very anxious to watch it grow  :Smile:

----------


## milk_vanilla

I was giving up with this plant, it's easily uproot and not L size yamato friendly if it's not well rooted.

Uproot easily and you need to twist them a bit into a deep of substrate, in the other side, my glosso are doing well. So i remove them from the tank. 

I do curious with thislant, i'm thinking to try again. Now my yamato are small size ;-) move the big ones to goldfish tank to take care my driftwood and nana  :Smile:

----------

